# Galveston Fishing On Fire!



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
Some incredible weather and some spectacular fishing this week. East Bay, jetties and surf has been excellent for specks. Live shrimp and croakers have been tough to beat.
Offshore fishing has been awesome. Just the boat ride alone has been a pleasure. Yesterday, we caught Red Snapper, Kingfish, Ling, Tuna, Amberjack. We did have to fight some sharks and lost some Big Fish to some Bigger Sharks  We did see some weedlines begin to form yesterday... so Mahi should be easy pickings soon.
We still have some availability during the red snapper season (closes July 14), if you want to go catch some fresh Gulf Red Snapper. 
Give me a call if you would like to get out on the Bay or Gulf. 
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Doesnt Get much Better*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
We have had some incredible weather lately, and everyone is catching fish! I am not sure I can remember the last time we have had this many good weather days stacked up in a row. 
Speckled trout action has been solid. Jetties and Beachfront are hard to beat right now. Live shrimp or live croakers.

Offshore fishing has been incredible with some Giant Red Snapper, Kingfish, Ling, Mahi, Amber Jack (released), and more!

We have availability for bay, jetty, offshore and night fishing. We have available days still available for the red snapper season as well. Give me a call at 409-739-8526 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*more pics*

a few more photos.


----------

